# Komfortables Foto verkleinern für E-Mails

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich verwende GNOME mit Evolution. Gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit einer Bildverkleinerung über Kontextmenü wie unter Windows?

Also Bilder auswählen --> rechte Maustaste --> Senden an --> E-Mail Empfänger --> verkeleinern --> E-Mail?

Danke schon mal...

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich verwende GNOME mit Evolution. Gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit einer Bildverkleinerung über Kontextmenü wie unter Windows?
> 
> Also Bilder auswählen --> rechte Maustaste --> Senden an --> E-Mail Empfänger --> verkeleinern --> E-Mail?
> ...

 

Das könntest du im Nautilus-script-ordner selber basteln. Beispielscripte findest du hier:

http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=188&PHPSESSID=7dd69dd24b03f1bdcc97813826999d1f

Das Gnome so etwas von hause mit bringt ist mir nicht bekannt.

MfG

----------

## toralf

KDE->digikam macht's auch

----------

## XMath

Ich denke auch ein kleines Skript, welches mogrify aufruft, dürfte das geschmeidigste sein.

----------

## Helmering

 *toralf wrote:*   

> KDE->digikam macht's auch

 

Als antwort wohl etwas deplaziert..

wie auch immer, als KDE-Servicemenu gibt's KIM (ist in Portage)

----------

## toralf

 *Helmering wrote:*   

>  *toralf wrote:*   KDE->digikam macht's auch 
> 
> Als antwort wohl etwas deplaziert..

 Autsch, da habe ich den allerersten Satz überlesen ...

----------

